
Instagram password automated checks - lawrencegs
Instagram shows this on one of my account:<p>Keep your account secure
Your security on Instagram is a top priority. Based on our automated checks, we&#x27;ve discovered that the password you use for Instagram is the same as one that was stolen from another site. We haven&#x27;t detected any suspicious activity on your account, but we recommend you to change your password.<p>I wonder how extensive is their automated check and how do they compare it to Instagram credentials? Do they use the hacked credentials and compared it to their internal hashed password?
======
siltin_5555557
siltin_5555557

